# Bones discovery in Scottish Highlands



## Rosemary (Oct 10, 2009)

Bones discovery in Scottish Highlands may provide fresh insight of Bronze Age life

London – Bones discovered at an ancient burial site in the Scottish Highlands could provide fresh insight of life in the Bronze Age.
According to a report by BBC News, parts of a skull some bones and teeth were in a cist – a rectangular stone chamber – uncovered by a differ operator in Sutherland in February this year.

Archaeologists have described the find as ‘extremely rare’ and ‘valuable’. 

Bones discovery in Scottish highlands may provide fresh insight of Bronze Age life


----------

